# Tommy Morrison. Update. Grim.



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

http://m.espn.go.com/general/story?storyId=9588582&i=FB&w=1d77x

A very well written, lengthy piece on Tommy Morrison. What is it with boxers and crazy lives? :-(


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

That is grim reading, I'm surprised he has lasted as long as he has, I wish him the best not that it will make much difference.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Very sad. This a warning to all young, successful men that it all go terribly wrong if you're not careful.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

It's a shame Tommy never just accepted the diagnosis and had treatment, HIV is fairly managable these days but well, he did what he thought was best is suppose


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

oh jesus that's a sad read.

I watched the video before reading and thought his chest looked really weird n one shot, when he was older - his pecs far too plump, I didn't know he'd had implants


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting OP!
What a depressing read that was.
I've been really fascinated by Tommy's story for 2 or 3 years now.

What a waste!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn, sad story, HIV isn't fatal if treated properly but if ignored can lead to many cases such as this.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Thanks for posting OP!
> What a depressing read that was.
> I've been really fascinated by Tommy's story for 2 or 3 years now.
> 
> What a waste!


No worries :good

Just watched a few interviews and he seems surprisingly articulate and level headed. Obviously shows the damage contracting HIV does mentally as well as physically.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

sad stuff, I used to email Tommy, he even phoned me once and sent me a christmas card one year, hand written! really nice guy just a shame about his mental state just now. i wish he would just slip away peacefully and we can forget about the Aid's stuff and just remember him as a fighter


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone who feels pissed off and wants cheering up just stick on Carl the Truth and Tommy the Duke....shit load of knockdowns, Mills Lane and Michael Buffer with non grey hair and looking less Chinese than he does these days. Gutted for Tommy who could never be described as circumspect in the ring


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Damn.

That's all I can say.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> sad stuff, I used to email Tommy, he even phoned me once and sent me a christmas card one year, hand written! really nice guy just a shame about his mental state just now. i wish he would just slip away peacefully and we can forget about the Aid's stuff and just remember him as a fighter


Serious? That's cool.


----------



## crash (Jun 21, 2013)

Very sad read,Tommy was one of my fav fighters in the 90s.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

The story of a man who could not let go, with the constant talk of a comeback and in denial about his HIV. A sad story.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Serious? That's cool.


yeah we used to chat a fair bit, then Trisha got on the scene and controls him like utter fuck.


----------



## Filmnpuck (Jun 1, 2013)

Read this yesterday. Crazy sad read.

Tommy's Morrison's situation reminds me of Tommy Lasorda's son (Lasorda is a legendary baseball manager, for the Euros here). Basically, Lasorda's son was gay and died of AIDS in the 90s, but Lasorda himself has always denied his son was gay or had AIDS. Here's a good read all about it: http://thestacks.deadspin.com/the-brief-life-and-complicated-death-of-tommy-lasordas-485999366?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Apparently, it might have nothing to do with HIV (Morrison believes he was wrongly diagnosed anyway).

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...t-ever-question-his-character-or-constitution

"From what has been posted on most reliable platforms, Morrison is battling Miller Fisher Syndrome/Guillain Barre Syndrome and not HIV/AIDS as most media and fans assumed. According to Fightnews.com, Miller Fisher Syndrome/Guillain Barre Syndrome is a very rare nervous disease that causes abnormal muscle coordination, paralysis of the eye muscles, absence of the tendon reflexes, muscle weakness and respiratory failure. A largely unknown disease, it has touched the sports world before as former NFL quarterback Danny Wuerffel suffered the same diagnosis a few years back and was successfully treated."


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

That was morbid reading man.


----------



## Filmnpuck (Jun 1, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Apparently, it might have nothing to do with HIV (Morrison believes he was wrongly diagnosed anyway).
> 
> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...t-ever-question-his-character-or-constitution
> 
> "From what has been posted on most reliable platforms, Morrison is battling Miller Fisher Syndrome/Guillain Barre Syndrome and not HIV/AIDS as most media and fans assumed. According to Fightnews.com, Miller Fisher Syndrome/Guillain Barre Syndrome is a very rare nervous disease that causes abnormal muscle coordination, paralysis of the eye muscles, absence of the tendon reflexes, muscle weakness and respiratory failure. A largely unknown disease, it has touched the sports world before as former NFL quarterback Danny Wuerffel suffered the same diagnosis a few years back and was successfully treated."


I'm sorry I just don't buy it. The man has HIV. If anything, the Guillain Barre Syndrome is a result of his having HIV. See this, or any one of a number of sources: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12639723


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh I'm not claiming to be any expert on this topic. I've not read a huge amount about HIV or AIDS - but there does seem to be some doubt about what exactly is going on.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

holy shit, how did he live so long without antivirals if he was positive tho?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

My advice to people is? Try your best not to get sick, because hospitals and conventional medicine will slowly kill you.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> My advice to people is? Try your best not to get sick, because hospitals and conventional medicine will slowly kill you.


Wise words.

I also believe this to be true myself. I've seen it many many many times on a personal level. Its not designed for you to get better, its designed for you to stay the way you are, get worse with age and then die. Bad health is big business, cancer? Big business! HIV/AIDS? Big business! You mean to tell me that these genius scientists and in a world of unlimited that there aint a cure for this shit? Course there is! They just dont give it out! Why?

Because its a profoundly sick world because of them and thats the way it is. Not how it isnt. Look around you.

I'll let you into a little secret?

They made the fucking things to begin with! Yes man-fucking-made diseases created in order to cull the population and make shit loads of money in the process. These fuckers could be wonderful for the human race by using their knowledge for positive things. But they are evil fuckers with wicked intentions. There is NO conspiracy about this. You mean to tell me we didnt live for hundreds of years in ancient times? And we just happened to perfectly plot the solar system, time, days, years in one lifetime? Get outta here. Ancient Egyptians built motherfucking pyramids in the earths energy grid for this shit, "They just passed the knowledge on for generations" what the fuck is this shit? They built pyramids so sophisticated and advanced that architects today cant replicate? What for? Something good to look at?

Some things dont happen in the universe for hundreds/thousands of years as it is a cycle, how did they know?

If you believe the bible, then why the fuck were people living for hundreds of years? When you look at all the shit in our world right now, its no wonder we aint! Footballers keeling over with heart-attacks and shit, what the fuck? Too much Lucozade? Probably.

They know you will always keep coming back for more like an addict, thinking that one day you will find that pot of gold under the rainbow and you will be healed forever.

But when you get under the rainbow, whats there?

More drugs.

The fact is people ARE addicted to prescription drugs, but?

"Its all OK because my "perfect" Doctor gave them to me, so its not like heroin or crack, OK!?!"

Another big problem we face is that society is not prepared to accept the way it is. You can tell the people all you want that they are killing themselves, yet it doesnt register in their brains. Mainly because the brain cells they did have, have been terminated.....through the drugs.

I dont get all this shit anyway? Why is everyone so ignorant of death? Why are people so scared of the word? Why do people live their lives so scared of the inevitable. At the end of the day you have one guarantee in life. Death. You pay for your life with death, nobody can dodge it. Sorry if this is blunt, but you better face it. Guess what? All your heroes you place above you, are gonna go exactly the same way as you. We all do. Accept it, get over it, move on. We just lose our boring physical bodies, and with an afterlife being so damn obvious, why are people so worried about death? Why are we always so sad about it? It SHOULD be a celebration of the consciousness, the only thing left down here is the physical body. The soul and consciousness lives on into its next journey.

I myself am looking forward to the fantastic journey that lies ahead, what I aint looking forward to however, is the possibility of coming back on this planet we call. Earth.

I aint scared of death or dieing. I'm scared of coming back here!

Now thats fucked up!

See you soon anyway Tommy, if you go before me and you're waiting around up there!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Wise words.
> 
> I also believe this to be true myself. I've seen it many many many times on a personal level. Its not designed for you to get better, its designed for you to stay the way you are, get worse with age and then die. Bad health is big business, cancer? Big business! HIV/AIDS? Big business! You mean to tell me that these genius scientists and in a world of unlimited that there aint a cure for this shit? Course there is! They just dont give it out! Why?
> 
> ...


TL;DR


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Lilo said:


> TL;DR


TT;FU


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Wise words.
> 
> I also believe this to be true myself. I've seen it many many many times on a personal level. Its not designed for you to get better, its designed for you to stay the way you are, get worse with age and then die. Bad health is big business, cancer? Big business! HIV/AIDS? Big business! You mean to tell me that these genius scientists and in a world of unlimited that there aint a cure for this shit? Course there is! They just dont give it out! Why?
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> TT;FU


Zombie


----------



## bazzel (Jun 21, 2013)

Sharing a pipe with PK?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Wise words.
> 
> I also believe this to be true myself. I've seen it many many many times on a personal level. Its not designed for you to get better, its designed for you to stay the way you are, get worse with age and then die. Bad health is big business, cancer? Big business! HIV/AIDS? Big business! You mean to tell me that these genius scientists and in a world of unlimited that there aint a cure for this shit? Course there is! They just dont give it out! Why?
> 
> ...


Conventional medicine is about money, also? The standard treatment for cancer is chemo? do you know what chemo is? Its radiation, it not only destroys cancer cells it will destroy all cells! Chemo therapy in my opinion is one of the most retarded ways to treat cancer. There are drugs out there, that have shown to be more affective and beneificial to the body in the fight against cancer. Go and research IP6, but the FDA are very strict when it comes to regulating these things. For invasive surgery, hospitals are fantastic, but anything esle? Nope. There was a cancer drug that some fella was denied in the uk, because? It was not a big enough profit yet and was not FDA approved or some shit, I can specifically remember this a year or two ago. I have had one run in with the hospital when? I have a gut infection, which I just ignore for along the because well? I am a man, i drank large amounts of contaminated water during a athletics competition. They where completely clueless, and sent me for all kinds of tests and thought I have hepatitis, in the end? Some doctor came to the conclusion that it was a infection and wanted to prescribe me massive amounts of antibiotics. I already presume I was suffering from something along these lines and? Was taking a probitic called primal defence. Listen doctors don't treat the root course only symtoms, statins is a classic example of this! If you get hook on all these medications you are slowly destroying your own health.

After I finish my degree, I will do a masters in Biomedical Science and disease prevention, I am not totally against conventional medicine. But it's a common fact that its easy to treat a symptom and not the course.

I always will say this? Prevention is the best cure, don't get hooked under these hospitals. I try to give my parents advice and? They look at you like you are trying to sell them cocaine. I am going to buy my parents a top quality Krill Oil supplement, and I will probably have to lecture them why I have done this and explain the science behind it........shame really man.

When they think shoving statins, and aspirin down them is the way to go.

I am laughing right now because its pathetic man.

Cancer is s disease of aging sadly and? Bad lifestyle through toxins, free radical damage on cells etc there are far better treatments for most diseases out there but like you said man? It's big business.





















Also the something like vitamin c, when oxidise inside your body is? Toxic to cancer cells, it my not be total cure for cancer? The only way cancer will be totally cured is through genetics and anti aging. But you would think something like IV vitamin C would be beneficial to cancer patients? Especially if they are going through chemo.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Wise words.
> 
> I also believe this to be true myself. I've seen it many many many times on a personal level. Its not designed for you to get better, its designed for you to stay the way you are, get worse with age and then die. Bad health is big business, cancer? Big business! HIV/AIDS? Big business! You mean to tell me that these genius scientists and in a world of unlimited that there aint a cure for this shit? Course there is! They just dont give it out! Why?
> 
> ...


Holy hell. Just... ok.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd love to read your prescriptions when you're a practicing GP


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

@PK

When the body cant take anymore bad and it cant take anymore toxins, the body and the immune system starts to attack itself. Cancers and diseases start to grow. Poor lifestyle and diet are the main reasons why it starts, but perfectly fit people do also develop cancers....so sometimes it doesnt matter.

Chemotherapy and Radiotherapy are absolutely brutal for patients who are led to believe that is their ONLY chance of survival. Ancient Chinese chanting methods have been known to remove tumors. To this day I dont understand why they use radiation, radiation CAUSES cancer. Look at Chernobyl and soon Fukushima. The treatment cancer patients suffer, never removes the cancer, it just sends it back into remission, it can always come back and does so in many many cases. Like you say, they never treat the cause, only the symptoms. Its mega business to them when people keep coming back for more.

The stress the human body has been under in the treatment beforehand to "cure" cancer, then to be made to go through it all again with no guarantee is heartbreaking. It breaks people physically and mentally.

Many people have told me that ingesting Marijuana cures cancer and also hemp oil is seriously healthy for the body.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

I just read on twitter that he's died 

RIP


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah seems he died yesterday - at least he's not in pain anymore.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Felt quite upset when I found out about his death just this minute ago.

Enjoy the journey Tommy.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

RIP Tommy. You'll forever be remembered.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Ancient Chinese chanting methods have been known to remove tumors.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> RIP Tommy. You'll forever be remembered.


.....as the guy that turned his back on Rocky Balboa. After everything Rocky did for him too.


----------



## AntG (Nov 16, 2012)

Extremely entertaining fighter back in the day. RIP


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

Strike said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


atschatsch:lol::lol: I pissed myself at that comment as well


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> .....as the guy that turned his back on Rocky Balboa. After everything Rocky did for him too.


Rich, black men in fur coats are very persuasive.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just read that tommy Morrison has passed away.

An underrated fighter who featured in some entertaining scraps.
And will live on forever as tommy gunn and unfortunately for him a huge ko from ray mercer.

Sad he finished his life in such an ordeal but he had an incredible life that was lived to the full.

Sad loss.

R I P tommy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sad news. RIP Tommy.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Strike said:


> :lol::lol::lol:





paul12342 said:


> atschatsch:lol::lol: I pissed myself at that comment as well


Funny isnt it? Veeeerry funny?






......Still laughing? :think

Too deep for you? :think

Watch the full video if or when your brains are of course capable, unconditioned, ready and open enough to do so. :good


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Rich, black men in fur coats are very persuasive.


Stallone originally planned for Rocky to die as a result of the street fight with Tommy, then decided it'd be too depressing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Tommy Morrison was a solid fighter in an era when heavyweights looked like athletes rather than fat cruisers with no discipline. He wasn't ever the best, but he was an exciting fighter who only lost to three guys. The only really bad loss was the first round KO loss to Michael Bentt, who caught him early when Morrison was trading like a spaz after landing a couple of good shots. 

But he lived large and he died young. It's sad for a young man to go out that way, but he did more than many people ever manage in 80 years. Rest in peace, Tommy.


----------



## paul12342 (Jan 14, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Funny isnt it? Veeeerry funny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Stallone originally planned for Rocky to die as a result of the street fight with Tommy, then decided it'd be too depressing.


That whole film was depressing. Underdog from the streets shockingly wins the world title, becomes a millionaire and gives himself and his family and friends a better life. Far-fetched but at least up-lifting. Then we get to Rocky V where he's brain-damaged, flat-broke and living in crappy house in the roughest part of Philadelphia. Basically, back where he started with nothing to show for it.

Even Sly himself admits that the film was crap (on record saying he rates it 0/10) and it served as his motivation to do another Rocky film years later because he wanted to end on a happy note.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> That whole film was depressing. Underdog from the streets shockingly wins the world title, becomes a millionaire and gives himself and his family and friends a better life. Far-fetched but at least up-lifting. Then we get to Rocky V where he's brain-damaged, flat-broke and living in crappy house in the roughest part of Philadelphia. Basically, back where he started with nothing to show for it.
> 
> Even Sly himself admits that the film was crap (on record saying he rates it 0/10) and it served as his motivation to do another Rocky film years later because he wanted to end on a happy note.


Sly was still on the Charlie when he made Rocky V, wasn't he? Strip the silliness down and there's an interesting story; Rocky loses his millions and returns to his roots, becomes a trainer to the "next big thing", deals with the politics of it all while having family issues. It could have been good.

Rocky IV could have been better too. What was with that daft robot? Rocky II gave us some insight into Creed; should have done the same with Drago. (I'm sure Sly admitted there was talk of a Drago spin off that was binned after V; one of the ideas was Drago being trained by Rocky for a fight with Gunn, and it causing problems with Duke, Adrian etc).

Not sure what to make of the sequel/spinoff of Rocky training Creed's son that's rumoured.

Incidentally, I wish more folk would acknowledge Joe Frazier as something of an inspiration for the Rocky character. Some of the training methods - and some of the stuff from V - was a page out of Frazier's book. I know Sly won't admit it publicly in case the Frazier estate sues, but still.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

"Touch me now I'll sue ya, touch me now I'll sue ya"

"Huuuuuurgggghh"

"Sue me for what?"

:lol:

One of the greatest films ever made IMO.

It gets a bad rep compared to the other Rocky's. But its actually alright IMO. Its more of a cult film, its obviously not of the quality of the other Rocky's. But its still good in parts.

Probably got the best, in fact fuck that, it IS the best scene. Also the most touching scene in all of the Rocky movies, when Rocky goes back to the gym and remembers Mick.






"You was the angel"


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

It's a shame that excellent scene sits in the middle of such nonsense though. It's beautifully done and proves how much Burgess Meredith provided the heart in the series. Without him it just became increasingly silly. I liked Rocky Balboa though - the fight scene was excellent and it has some lovely little moments about getting older.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's a shame that excellent scene sits in the middle of such nonsense though. It's beautifully done and proves how much Burgess Meredith provided the heart in the series. Without him it just became increasingly silly. I liked Rocky Balboa though - the fight scene was excellent and it has some lovely little moments about getting older.


They cut out the best scene from Rocky Balboa. It's a scene where Paulie breaks down to Rocky in the alley behind Adrian's. Should have kept it in. It's a genuinely touching scene.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Sly was still on the Charlie when he made Rocky V, wasn't he? Strip the silliness down and there's an interesting story; Rocky loses his millions and returns to his roots, becomes a trainer to the "next big thing", deals with the politics of it all while having family issues. It could have been good.
> 
> Rocky IV could have been better too. What was with that daft robot? Rocky II gave us some insight into Creed; should have done the same with Drago. (I'm sure Sly admitted there was talk of a Drago spin off that was binned after V; one of the ideas was Drago being trained by Rocky for a fight with Gunn, and it causing problems with Duke, Adrian etc).
> 
> ...


Frazier was even in the original Rocky film playing himself in a cameo. He gets in the ring before the bell and touches gloves with them both and says something to Apollo like "when are you going to give me a title shot?" or something. Mike Tyson even has a cameo in Rocky Balboa lol.

Think Sly is scraping the barrel with this supposed Rocky spin-off with Creed's grandson if he's serious about making it. The Expendables is just flat-out shite as a film, I'm sorry but it is (plus he's getting on a bit too much to play an action star anyway). Rambo 5 has never really got off the ground and this film with Arnie called Escape Plan looks like a steaming pile of ass.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> They cut out the best scene from Rocky Balboa. It's a scene where Paulie breaks down to Rocky in the alley behind Adrian's. Should have kept it in. It's a genuinely touching scene.


Is it in the extras? If so, I'll take a look.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Frazier was even in the original Rocky film playing himself in a cameo. He gets in the ring before the bell and touches gloves with them both and says something to Apollo like "when are you going to give me a title shot?" or something. Mike Tyson even has a cameo in Rocky Balboa lol.
> 
> Think Sly is scraping the barrel with this supposed Rocky spin-off with Creed's grandson if he's serious about making it. The Expendables is just flat-out shite as a film, I'm sorry but it is (plus he's getting on a bit too much to play an action star anyway). Rambo 5 has never really got off the ground and this film with Arnie called Escape Plan looks like a steaming pile of ass.


Stallone, as much as I'm fond of him, has never been known for making high quality fare. In terms of his dramatic roles, we're talking Rocky, First Blood and Copland. He's been in some good fun movies, but he sold out to the almighty dollar rather than develop his reputation as anything other than a muscle-bound lunk. Hey, it made him super-rich.

He's been scraping the barrel for years! Haha. The Expendables was fun at the time, but it hasn't held up at all. He apparently started writing it as another Rambo and then realised he was going over old ground. I loved his original idea for IV when Rambo would come home and move to Texas, only to discover there had been a series of kidnappings and human trafficking.

I still enjoyed IV, but it was really laboured and silly at the end. He could have made something a lot grittier with less "TAKING ON THE WHOLE BURMESE ARMY!"


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Is it in the extras? If so, I'll take a look.


It's in the blu ray extras, can't remember if it's in the DVD extras.

Burt Young was really good as Paulie when he wasn't just written as a caricature.



PaulieMc said:


> Frazier was even in the original Rocky film playing himself in a cameo. He gets in the ring before the bell and touches gloves with them both and says something to Apollo like "when are you going to give me a title shot?" or something. Mike Tyson even has a cameo in Rocky Balboa lol.
> 
> Think Sly is scraping the barrel with this supposed Rocky spin-off with Creed's grandson if he's serious about making it. The Expendables is just flat-out shite as a film, I'm sorry but it is (plus he's getting on a bit too much to play an action star anyway). Rambo 5 has never really got off the ground and this film with Arnie called Escape Plan looks like a steaming pile of ass.


Notice how much bigger Rocky is in Rocky Balboa compared to Rocky & Rocky II?

Roberto Duran had a cameo in Rocky II as a sparring partner. Sly actually wrote a part for Chuck Wepner; a sparring partner who lays into him for not focusing on the rematch - Wepner was out partying all night before the audition and was so bad that the part was scrapped.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> It's in the blu ray extras, can't remember if it's in the DVD extras.
> 
> Burt Young was really good as Paulie when he wasn't just written as a caricature.
> 
> ...


The thing that I'd say is most unrealistic is that Stallone himself is about 5'6-5'7. That's the size of a lightweight. Even if he was jacked to fuck, there's surely no way a bloke that size could be over 200lbs?

Fucking hell, listen to me...... :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Stallone, as much as I'm fond of him, has never been known for making high quality fare. In terms of his dramatic roles, we're talking Rocky, First Blood and Copland. He's been in some good fun movies, but he sold out to the almighty dollar rather than develop his reputation as anything other than a muscle-bound lunk. Hey, it made him super-rich.
> 
> He's been scraping the barrel for years! Haha. The Expendables was fun at the time, but it hasn't held up at all. He apparently started writing it as another Rambo and then realised he was going over old ground. I loved his original idea for IV when Rambo would come home and move to Texas, only to discover there had been a series of kidnappings and human trafficking.
> 
> I still enjoyed IV, but it was really laboured and silly at the end. He could have made something a lot grittier with less "TAKING ON THE WHOLE BURMESE ARMY!"


To be honest when he came to Goodison Park and pretended he was Everton fan, that's my favourite of all his roles.

:lol:


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> To be honest when he came to Goodison Park and pretended he was Everton fan, that's my favourite of all his roles.
> 
> :lol:


Lets face it, every single person who says they are an Everton fan, pretends.

You're all closet Manchester United fans really.

Wigerton. :lol:

My dream has come true Paulie! The only player Martinez didnt bring with him from Wigan was Dave Whelan.

Now Fellaini's gone for nearly £30m.....who do they replace him with?

........James McCarthy. :rofl

You'll be getting Shaun Maloney in in January, to try and save you from relegation.

(Lukaku is a decent signing though on loan for a year! Well done Toffee's!)


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

To be fair, my dream didnt _quite_ work out. I was wishing for Tony Pulis.

But Roberto Martinez will suffice. :good


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Lets face it, every single person who says they are an Everton fan, pretends.
> 
> You're all closet Manchester United fans really.
> 
> ...


Any man who supports a team who spent £35m on Andy Carroll, £20m on Stewart Downing and about £15m on Jordan Henderson is in no position to laugh at someone else for who've they bought Craney, bare that in mind.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Any man who supports a team who spent £35m on Andy Carroll, £20m on Stewart Downing and about £15m on Jordan Henderson is in no position to laugh at someone else for who've they bought Craney, bare that in mind.


 You're going on like no Liverpool supporter on Earth believes that those prices were a joke? Guess what? Some of us do..... I might support the rival, but I'm not fucking dumb or blind either. We aint all militant like yourself. Nor do I have hatred and animosity. We are all football fans first and foremost. If I was an Everton supporter I'd be worried and I'm being brutally honest with you. You're struggling to score, drawed the first 3 and have just sold arguably your best, most effective and efficient weapon to Manchester United to your previous long serving manager who knew his true valuation all along. Being a total cunt in the process, and also trying to take Baines. Leaving it so late, that Everton could not bring in a world class ready made replacement. You would expect more from a man who managed you for so long, you'd think he'd have more respect. Obviously not. He was given a sound reception when he left. Somehow I think a contingent will forget what he did for you and give him what for over this. In the end it meant Martinez once again going to his old team for over rated over priced relegated players. Dont get me wrong, we are top of the league at the moment after just 3 games. I dont expect us to stay there. But last season we also had a terrible start, our worst under the new manager since 94/95 I believe? But as you saw, they did improve steadily after January with the signings of Sturridge and Coutinho. But what we must remember is that we still had our best player. Suarez. Everton dont anymore, a player that could win you games against the likes of Man United (which he proved last season in the first game) and us. I fail to see how relegated Wigan players are going to pick you up. Lukaku is a good signing, but he needs to be playing 90 mins. Will Martinez give him this, when he has to manage the likes of Kone, Jelavic, Deulofeu aswell? If you ask me Lukaku will be used mainly as an impact player like at West Brom. If he is used right, he'll score the bulk of your goals IMO. What I heard though was that he didnt want to go to Everton on loan and preferred a return to West Brom on loan again? Hopefully you can use some of that Fellaini money when his loan is up to try and get him permanently? I doubt it though because Chelsea rate him highly and he is a fantastic player. Barkley is a fantastic player aswell, but I knew this for years, only now is he being given the opportunity. :good You've got some talented players, but before you know it Moyes will be trying to take all of them away. Barkley will be next.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Funny isnt it? Veeeerry funny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah good the peer reviewed evidence that is a Youtube video. I tell you what, if you get cancer you call in the Chinese chanters.:lol: Clean up the gene pool a bit anyway.


----------



## FLINT ISLAND (Jun 2, 2013)

I remeber back in 1996 I was in School my mate came up to me after dinner time - and told me Tommy Morrison got H.I.V - he was a big Lennox Lewis fan - and he was saying that now they gonna test Lewis cos there was blood shed when he battered Morrison over 6 rounds in a recent fight.

That was what - 17 years ago now - he did well to last this long.

Such a shame - he had everything going for him when he was young - the looks the talent the KO punch and the success.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Strike said:


> Ah good the peer reviewed evidence that is a Youtube video. I tell you what, if you get cancer you call in the Chinese chanters.:lol: Clean up the gene pool a bit anyway.


Stick to the conventional method(s) then. :good

The Chinese are some ancient clever fuckers, coincidentally, they also live a lot longer than most of the world.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Stick to the conventional method(s) then. :good
> 
> The Chinese are some ancient clever fuckers, coincidentally, *they also live a lot longer than most of the world*.


They don't live nearly long enough when you consider the wealth in the country. The fact they live as long is more down to their diets than anything.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> My advice to people is? Try your best not to get sick, because hospitals and conventional medicine will slowly kill you.


Of course, thats why we lived so long during the middle ages


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

icemax said:


> Of course, thats why we lived so long during the middle ages


:lol: Aye I was hoping ale instead of water would have some added benefits


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

RIP. There really needs to be a movie made based on 'The Duke's' life. What a story.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

FLINT ISLAND said:


> I remeber back in 1996 I was in School my mate came up to me after dinner time - and told me Tommy Morrison got H.I.V - he was a big Lennox Lewis fan - and he was saying that now they gonna test Lewis cos there was blood shed when he battered Morrison over 6 rounds in a recent fight.
> 
> That was what - 17 years ago now - he did well to last this long.
> 
> Such a shame - he had everything going for him when he was young - the looks the talent the KO punch and the success.


Hopefully younger fighters will learn something from his mistakes outside the ring. He was still a young man when he passed away a shell of what he was.


----------

